# Ozark Trail LED Camp Light!



## xxo (Jun 12, 2018)

I was in Walmart the other day, I don’t go there too often, so I end up checking out what's new in the flashlight section when I do go. Found 3 interesting budget lights. One was a LED glow stick for $1 – not bad for the price but not as bright as my Nite Ize LED glow sticks which I have several of already, so I passed on this one. I don’t know if the whatever cells it runs on are replaceable- even if they are it might be cheaper just to buy a new one for a dollar. Has a flashing mode, assorted colors.







The Next one is the subject of this post – the Ozark Trail LED Camp Light. This is very a very cool light for $3.46! It runs on 3 AAA’s and has 3 modes: High, Low and Red. This thing sure is bright! They claim 100 lumens (presumably on High) on the 3 included cheapo “EverBrite” super heavy duty AAA cells; it is noticeably brighter on Eneloops, though this might not be a good thing as the extra current Eneloops provide may well overheat the 2 white LEDs inside (there is also a single red LED in there) and with little or no heat sinking and all of the plastic and air trapped under the dome act as insulators. I am thinking Eneloops might be better for the low mode; speaking of which uses PWM but it is fast enough that it does not bother me at all. The Red mode is fairly bright giving off a vibrant blood red hue - would be great for lighting up a Jack-O-lantern on Halloween!













There is a pair of metal hooks that fold out of the base for hanging upside down inside a tent or around a camp site. 














I couldn’t find any specs on this light other than the 100 lumens, so runtime a unknown at this time, as is details drop and water resistance ratings. I am thinking it is probably splash/rain resistant but not really dunkable. And I would guess that it would survive about a 1 M drop.

The LED camp light is great if you need a low cost, bright, compact and light weight little lantern and I'm sure kids of any age will love it!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 12, 2018)

Your Wal Mart roolz!!! 

I'm liking that little camp light... a lot.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks good for the money!


----------



## xxo (Jun 13, 2018)

Checked the current draw on this with the everbrite super heavy duty cells it came with at 1.55V ea.:

0.30A on high - seemed to have trouble maintaining this and was dropping fast - guestimated runtime before brightness would drop off, under 1/2 hr. or maybe 1 hr. or so on alkalines*.

0.12 on low - estimated runtime ~ 3 hrs. or rouly 7 1/2 hrs on alkalines*.

0.14 on Red - estimated runtime ~2 1/2 hrs., maybe 6 1/2 hrs on alkalines*.

*All of this assuming alkalines have about 2 1/2 times the capacity of super heavy duty cells. 

on AAA Eneloops @1,29 (not fully charged):

0.36A on high - would translate into about 2 hrs of runtime, but with a sustained 20% increase in current hand the longer run time, they are likely to overheat the LEDs.

0.14 on low - maybe 5 1/2 hrs of runtime.

0.12 on Red - roughly 6 1/4 hrs of runtime?


----------



## xxo (Jul 3, 2018)

I got over 6 hrs of run time in low mode running Eneloops, a little better than predicted by the current draw.


----------



## chewy78 (Jan 11, 2019)

looks like a nice light


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 11, 2019)

I love these little guys. Great tent lights for the money


----------



## xxo (Jan 11, 2019)

These things seem to be popular - they have been sold out just about every time I go to walmart since I posted this review. Was just at WM and they have a new supply of these, will have to see how many are left next time I go there.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 11, 2019)

I passed on this light after I found out they used the lousy choice of 3AAAs to power them and the addition of the red LED mode pretty much ruined it as even viable for a disposable light. Had this light been AA powered without a red LED for even $1 more I would have considered it.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 12, 2019)

I don’t mind that for tent lights because everywhere I go there’s always a dollar store with aaa lights I can pick up just for the trip in case I forget my eneloops. Cheap and easy light source for a few days of run time.


----------



## xxo (Jan 12, 2019)

It would be better if it ran on 1 or 2 AA's instead of AAA's, but 3 AAA's is generally what you get with cheap lights. Eneloops are OK with this light if you run it on low mode. Harbor freight gives away bricks of 24 AAA heavy duty batteries from time to time with a coupon, not the greatest cells but they are fine for lights like this one. I have no issues with the red mode.


----------



## Elkins45 (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm getting ready to spend the next week in a tent so I picked up one of these lights today. Let's see if I can make it thru the week without needing new batteries.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 25, 2019)

I splurged and got the 4 lights plus remote control on clearance at Walmart for $5 mainly for the remote. The lights are interesting in that they are tap on/off or the remote can turn them on AND access a dimmer level and turn them off too. You can't access the low level by the light alone. The lights use 3AAAs I was hoping they had a separate circuit for the remote and the round cob array but sadly the cob is attached to the same board as the driver and remote receiver. They had other types of lights on sale 3 lanterns (2x3AAA + 1x3AA), a long lantern (3AA) and a cheap 3AAA light plus a multi tool, 10 pack of 3AAA LED lights also. I balked at the other long lantern and tool kit but decided against it. I just wanted to tinker with the remote control setup. the 4 lights in my set all have magnets and a collapsable hook system too. I am tempted to mod the lights for 18650 or power bank use


----------



## Poppy (Jan 25, 2019)

xxo said:


> Checked the current draw on this with the everbrite super heavy duty cells it came with at 1.55V ea.:
> 
> 0.30A on high - seemed to have trouble maintaining this and was dropping fast - guestimated runtime before brightness would drop off, under 1/2 hr. or maybe 1 hr. or so on alkalines*.
> 
> ...


XXO,
Thanks for the great little review, and for taking the time to do run-time tests!

I've seen these little guys at Walmart a few times and consider them each time, as I walk by.
I stay away from 3*AAA lights, so I haven't picked one up, but MAYBE next time eh? 

The last few times out, I've been using a Convoy S2+ and a diffuser on a lanyard.
As a tent light it'll last for a month, running an 18650, and acts as a spare battery carrier.


----------



## xxo (Jan 25, 2019)

Elkins45 said:


> I'm getting ready to spend the next week in a tent so I picked up one of these lights today. Let's see if I can make it thru the week without needing new batteries.



Cool! please let us know how it works out.


----------



## xxo (Jan 25, 2019)

Poppy said:


> XXO,
> Thanks for the great little review, and for taking the time to do run-time tests!
> 
> I've seen these little guys at Walmart a few times and consider them each time, as I walk by.
> ...



No problem. These seem to be decent cheap lights that are great for kids or for situations where you don't want to worry if it gets lost, stolen or destroyed. Even on low mode it's bright enough to light up a tent or for 2 people to eat by or maybe play cards. I kinda wish that it didn't have the high mode (especially when used with NiMH's), but I suppose the bright high mode helps sell these even though it won't last long on the 3 AAA's super heavy duty cells provided.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks for the review xxo. I looked for one at walmart yesterday and finally found it. I kept overlooking them because they are so small. So far my wife and I are both pleased with it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 19, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I splurged and got the 4 lights plus remote control on clearance at Walmart for $5 mainly for the remote. The lights are interesting in that they are tap on/off or the remote can turn them on AND access a dimmer level and turn them off too. You can't access the low level by the light alone. The lights use 3AAAs I was hoping they had a separate circuit for the remote and the round cob array but sadly the cob is attached to the same board as the driver and remote receiver. They had other types of lights on sale 3 lanterns (2x3AAA + 1x3AA), a long lantern (3AA) and a cheap 3AAA light plus a multi tool, 10 pack of 3AAA LED lights also. I balked at the other long lantern and tool kit but decided against it. I just wanted to tinker with the remote control setup. the 4 lights in my set all have magnets and a collapsable hook system too. I am tempted to mod the lights for 18650 or power bank use


The remote control lights were junk in that the vampiric drain on them killed the included batteries in but a day or two, if it weren't for that huge problem they would be good lights but you can only access the second (low) mode via the remote control not directly. I've decided to salvage the donut shaped cob LED modules from them to use in other projects.


----------



## xxo (Jul 20, 2019)

greenpondmike said:


> Thanks for the review xxo. I looked for one at walmart yesterday and finally found it. I kept overlooking them because they are so small. So far my wife and I are both pleased with it.



Glad you like it, I thought it was a cool little light for the price.

BTW if you like this light you may also like the 3 AA powered Life Gear AR tech flashlight/lantern which combines an flash light with a lantern in the handle. This one also has a red light plus a couple blinky modes.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks xxo, If I remember I'll check it out next time I have enough time to browse in walmart.


----------



## xxo (Jul 22, 2019)

greenpondmike said:


> Thanks xxo, If I remember I'll check it out next time I have enough time to browse in walmart.



Don't know if they have them at walmart; costco has them in a 3 pack, target might have them, not sure.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 23, 2019)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 3, 2019)

My local sprawl mart didn't have these. They had penguin head and shark head versions of them instead so I bought _another _aaa minimag/gerber knife combos for $14. 

As we were leaving I was pulling slowly out of a parking space since I could not see past a giant pickup truck when this young girl pops into view, slams on her brakes and starts yelling and making wild hand gestures. Man, I was like 12 feet from hitting this chick. She continued setting there blocking me and acting all crazy-like. I made a hand motion stating you need to carry your *** on ***** 'cause I got better insurance than you and I will move you. She paused for a second like she had no idea what to do next. I stuck my hand out the window with 5 fingers spread and began folding them in a count down motion. She sped off at 3 left. 

Mrs Fixer said "I'm glad you didn't have to crash my car into that crazy ***** but I would have laughed if you did."

Sure woulda liked to have obtained one of those laterns though.


----------



## xxo (Aug 5, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> My local sprawl mart didn't have these. They had penguin head and shark head versions of them instead so I bought _another _aaa minimag/gerber knife combos for $14.
> 
> As we were leaving I was pulling slowly out of a parking space since I could not see past a giant pickup truck when this young girl pops into view, slams on her brakes and starts yelling and making wild hand gestures. Man, I was like 12 feet from hitting this chick. She continued setting there blocking me and acting all crazy-like. I made a hand motion stating you need to carry your *** on ***** 'cause I got better insurance than you and I will move you. She paused for a second like she had no idea what to do next. I stuck my hand out the window with 5 fingers spread and began folding them in a count down motion. She sped off at 3 left.
> 
> ...





Sometimes walmart likes to hide these way up on the top shelf, in the display box turned around backwards.......good score on the AAA MM/gerber combos, I got a few for gifts.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 5, 2019)

xxo said:


> Sometimes walmart likes to hide these way up on the top shelf, in the display box turned around backwards.......good score on the AAA MM/gerber combos, I got a few for gifts.


One of the Walmarts here put EACH of them in a tamper proof box (theft resistant). I've also seen them locked in a display case with other lights.


----------



## xxo (Aug 5, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> One of the Walmarts here put EACH of them in a tamper proof box (theft resistant). I've also seen them locked in a display case with other lights.



I guess you can never be to careful with a $3.46 item!

BTW found a vid on these up on yt:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 5, 2019)

xxo said:


> I guess you can never be to careful with a $3.46 item!


What was really nuts is one store had the cheap 9LED 3AAA lights EACH in security cases.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 6, 2019)

Maybe kids smoke those these days?
Hell, they've tried laundry soap and cough medicine……


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 30, 2019)

My local Wally World finally had some. They had 10 for $3.97ea. Key word there is _had. _​I bought all ten.


----------



## xxo (Sep 5, 2019)

Glad you finally found them!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 5, 2019)

Me too. Nice little lights for gifting or for emergencies.


----------



## xxo (Sep 5, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Me too. Nice little lights for gifting or for emergencies.



I'm thinking the red mode would be good for Halloween decorations, jack-o-lanterns and such.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 5, 2019)

xxo said:


> I'm thinking the red mode would be good for Halloween decorations, jack-o-lanterns and such.



Just get a white LED light and put an orange balloon over it or an orange cap.


----------

